# Chainsaw repair



## Dennis Gladieux (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a Sears 18" bar gas saw and in the last few months it has decided to quit oiling the chain. I have ordered a oil pump repair kit from Sears and want to see if there is a repair manual on line to assist me in the repair.
The instructions that come with the oil pump kit may be good enough but I like to prepair in advance(belt and suspenders at the same time).
I think this saw is mabe for Sears by pulon.
Any help would be appreciated,
Thank you


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

this is a fairly simple job pull the bar and chain removing the clutch is the part that takes know how and possibly a special tool but thre are ways around this so once the clutch out of the way the oiler is all that is left before the crankcase good luck


----------



## Dennis Gladieux (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info but what special tool? any idea where a repair manual could be accessed on line?


----------

